# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  USB, një ndër virusdhënësit më të mëdha për PC-në, kujdes!

## RaPSouL

Keni një USB e përdorni atë shpesh?

Do ju sugjeroja që para çdo përdorimi të saj të skanoni atë në detalje të paktën 1 herë me një antivirus, antispyware dhe antimalware ose me Internet Security që i ka të gjitha këto.

Pse të veproj kështu ?

USB-jat janë një ndër pajisjet që lidhen me pc-në që në vete pranojnë gjegjësisht shpërndajnë më shum viruse se çdo gjë tjetër. Andaj për të mos rezikuar do ju rekomandoja një _scan_ para çdo integrimi dhe ekplorimi të USB-së.

Është një hap shumë i thjesht, psh nëse keni të instaluar si mbrojtje Kaspersky, pas integrimit të USB-së në pc kliko mbi Drive e USB me të djathtën e miut dhe kliko _Scan with kaspersky_. 

Disa hapa të thjesht, por që janë tepër të dobishëm për mbrojtjen e pc-së tuaj.


Me tmira!

----------


## The Pathfinder

Faleminderit per keshillen  :shkelje syri: !

----------


## ClaY_MorE

> Është një hap shumë i thjesht, psh nëse keni të instaluar si mbrojtje Kaspersky, pas integrimit të USB-së në pc kliko mbi Drive e USB me të djathtën e miut dhe kliko _Scan with kaspersky_. 
> 
> Disa hapa të thjesht, por që janë tepër të dobishëm për mbrojtjen e pc-së tuaj.




Një hap i thjeshtë për një USB 2 gb se të kesh USB +4 gb do shumë të skanohet.

----------


## Apollyon

Ska lidhje, un e kam 8GB skanohet shum shpejt.. :P

----------


## ClaY_MorE

> Ska lidhje, un e kam 8GB skanohet shum shpejt.. :P


Po mbaje edhe 16 gb ti po deshe me një këngë brenda  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## agas

Per nje perdorues kjo eshte alfa e mbrojtjes se PC.

----------


## RaPSouL

> Një hap i thjeshtë për një USB 2 gb se të kesh USB +4 gb do shumë të skanohet.


Nëse e do pc-në të pastër dhe të painfektuar, atëher do të presësh.

----------


## Mau_kiko

A ka ndonje program antivirus portabel te instalohet ne USB?
Po dicka per kill autorun a di njeri?

----------


## Cimo

flm per kete info te dobishme qe (s)e dinim

----------


## KUSi

Adash e lock me ceket postimin ma ke mush menden valla  :Sater:

----------


## no name

> flm per kete info te dobishme qe (s)e dinim





> Adash e lock me ceket postimin ma ke mush menden valla


_A bo diplomat Rapi, ka fillu edhe leksione trajnimi të jape në forum._  :pa dhembe:

----------


## KUSi

> _A bo diplomat Rapi, ka fillu edhe leksione trajnimi të jape në forum._


Nauk mizi me ceket ma ka mush menden ene hallall i koft se i xhall oshet ama ne ja kina inatin.

----------


## mimik

> A ka ndonje program antivirus portabel te instalohet ne USB?
> Po dicka per kill autorun a di njeri?


Nese do te heqesh autorun.inf nga USB provo komanden e meposhtme:
del /a :ari: hs D:\autorun.inf
ku D: eshte vendi ku eshte virusi ne fjale

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

MOs i hapni asnjiher me Double KliK por i jepni klik me te djathten dhe Explore.

----------


## Sirius

> Keni një USB e përdorni atë shpesh?
> 
> Do ju sugjeroja që para çdo përdorimi të saj të skanoni atë në detalje të paktën 1 herë me një antivirus, antispyware dhe antimalware ose me Internet Security që i ka të gjitha këto.
> 
> Pse të veproj kështu ?
> 
> USB-jat janë një ndër pajisjet që lidhen me pc-në që në vete pranojnë gjegjësisht shpërndajnë më shum viruse se çdo gjë tjetër. Andaj për të mos rezikuar do ju rekomandoja një _scan_ para çdo integrimi dhe ekplorimi të USB-së.
> 
> Është një hap shumë i thjesht, psh nëse keni të instaluar si mbrojtje Kaspersky, pas integrimit të USB-së në pc kliko mbi Drive e USB me të djathtën e miut dhe kliko _Scan with kaspersky_. 
> ...




Nese nuk ka Anti virus pc qka i behet?







> A ka ndonje program antivirus portabel te instalohet ne USB?
> Po dicka per kill autorun a di njeri?


Me mir instalo antivirus ne usb nuk rrezikon ti humbesh te dhenat ne USB.

http://uploading.com/files/a64fe63e/...AntiVirus.rar/

----------


## don lico

Nje menyre tjeter qe eshte po aq efikase me WINRAR.
Star-All programs-WINRAR dhe me winrar hap usb, vetite e winrarit si progam te japin mundesine te shohesh edhe filet hiden te usb, keshtu qe cod gje qe ju e dini qe nuk eshte pjese e dokumentave tuaja mos hezitoni t'i fshin jane viruse, ne disa raste edhe disa foldera qe kane prapashtesen .exe jane prap viruse

Kjo rruge eshte per te gjthe ata qe pertojne te skanojne dhe per ata qe kane ne usb e tyre key gen apo cracke te ndryshme sepse antivirusi i fshin edhe ato

----------

